# Code for Removable TMJ Splint



## wguay3 (May 24, 2011)

I need a code for a removable tmj splint that is made in our office to be billed to medicare.  Other Insurances accept D7880, or occationally, as an alternative, S8262 but these are not on the Medicare Fee Schedule for Medical Procedures.  

I wold greatly appreicate your help if you have information on this.  Thanks, Wendy!


----------



## Determined2011 (May 24, 2011)

wguay3 said:


> I need a code for a removable tmj splint that is made in our office to be billed to medicare.  Other Insurances accept D7880, or occationally, as an alternative, S8262 but these are not on the Medicare Fee Schedule for Medical Procedures.
> 
> I wold greatly appreicate your help if you have information on this.  Thanks, Wendy!



Hi Wendy, Are you using the modifier KX? I went to the MCR website to obtain the information, I hope this helps.

Nanette


----------



## YBVON316 (May 24, 2011)

*Dental Codes*

I did find this information, but again it is not on the fee sked.
D7997 Removal of appliance.  I would recommend calling your Jurisdiction office and ask them how they want the procedure coded. Or call the PDAC. Sry couldn't be more help.


----------

